# My first ever box!



## GeekOutHobbies (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Welcome to Woodworkingtalk. Nice video.


----------



## GeekOutHobbies (Mar 8, 2019)

Thank you! What do you think I can improve on?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

GeekOutHobbies said:


> What do you think I can improve on?


well, since you asked:
I can see at least half a dozen safety issues in your "shop" that you really need
to address. such as; an axe laying openly on the floor that could cut someone's foot. 
an extension cord to the planer that is off the floor that someone could trip over.
a heavy thickness planer balanced precariously on a stool.

if you are going to make and produce your own videos, you should really put
some forethought and effort into the areas that others may see.
if you want to become a professional - you need to look and work as one.
even if you get a large painters tarp and use that as your background.
or, hang an old bed sheet to cover stuff in the background so the viewers
can concentrate on your handywork and craftsmanship instead of the 
background clutter. remove all clutter on the floor that could become trip hazards.
Shop Cleanliness is next to Godliness.

be safe - work safe - and LOOK safe when you do videos or photo ops.

.

.


----------



## GeekOutHobbies (Mar 8, 2019)

Hey John, 
Thanks for pointing all that stuff out. I do take as many safety measures as I can in my shop, like always wearing shoes, keeping fire extinguishers and self save kits nearby, but I do need to take more. I will try and make my shop cleaner, make it safer, and better to look at in videos. If there is anything else you see I could improve with my shop, technique, or anything else, I'm all ears. 

[Edit]

Why did you put quotes around shop. It is my shop that I worked hard for. The tools, the materials, and the vides are all a product of that. It may not be the 1000ft by 1000ft shop everyone dreams of, but it is mine.


----------

